

'Good' is not good enough - jenius
http://blog.jenius.me/post/14677180176/good-is-not-good-enough

======
michaelpinto
"In America, we don’t like to be rude." Ummm here in NYC being rude is pretty
much the most popular sport!

~~~
jenius
haha fair enough. what I really meant was that we don't like to be rude to
friends of acquaintances, who most of the time are the people you would ask to
review your work. good catch

